# Monark Super Twin for sale on Ebay



## gtowler (Aug 21, 2018)

Ebay link:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202405355702

Youtube Video:





Feel free to contact me at 740-708-9070 with any questions.


----------



## Connor (Aug 21, 2018)

Dang, that’s so sweet! Great Job bringing it back to life! What did Charlie do to the engine to get it so clean? Also, I think if you ran it with some Marvel Mystery Oil the smoking would get a lot better... 
-Connor


----------



## gtowler (Aug 21, 2018)

Connor said:


> Dang, that’s so sweet! Great Job bringing it back to life! What did Charlie do to the engine to get it so clean? Also, I think if you ran it with some Marvel Mystery Oil the smoking would get a lot better...
> -Connor



Thanks for the advice.  Honestly all Charlie did was clean the carb.  I used a wire wheel, kerosene and elbow grease on the engine.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 21, 2018)

Awesome bike there . Being in Ohio it is tempting to at least go look at . Hour and a half away. BTW Great job on the sales video


----------



## bricycle (Aug 21, 2018)

Is that a Wrestling bell over the mag?


----------



## gtowler (Aug 22, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> Awesome bike there . Being in Ohio it is tempting to at least go look at . Hour and a half away. BTW Great job on the sales video



I am home evenings and weekends, stop down!


----------



## gtowler (Aug 22, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Is that a Wrestling bell over the mag?



Good eye!  That is old Adaptabell.. out of an old school building I'm guessing.


----------



## gtowler (Aug 22, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> Awesome bike there . Being in Ohio it is tempting to at least go look at . Hour and a half away. BTW Great job on the sales video



Actually the video was not intended to be a sales video, just documentation of the history and cleanup.  I published the video six years ago never intended to sell the bike then.  My kids are all grown and my wife and I are downsizing to a much smaller house.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 22, 2018)

We may try to jump in the 57 for a road trip this weekend if we don't make it ti the Fairborn swap to get a picture of that bike with the car


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 26, 2018)

Looked like a good deal. Thought it would get more than it did


----------

